# Rangers play growing role in North



## GAP (19 Feb 2012)

Rangers play growing role in North
Article Link
Eyes and ears in remote territories a vital presence as sovereignty at issue
 BY ELISE STOLTE, EDMONTON JOURNAL FEBRUARY 19, 2012
  
With their imposing armoured trucks and green camouflage, the troops from the south get the most attention as they train up here on the edge of the Arctic.

But the real eyes and ears - those who never forgot how to fight and survive in the Canadian North - are the 1,500 members of the 1st Canadian Ranger Patrol Group.

Since 1999, the ranger group has been launching extended sovereignty patrols along hundreds of kilometres of coastline, to the North Pole and to rarely visited Arctic islands. Now, several influential voices argue they should also be equipped with oceangoing boats to become the first responders when the coast guard is nowhere to be seen.

"Apart from the five icebreakers that will be operating in Canadian waters during the summertime, the Canadian government has very little presence in the maritime domain," said Pierre Leblanc, former commander of the Canadian Forces Northern Area from 1995 to 2000. "We should put our money in the rangers up north. . If we were to equip the rangers and train them to do some level of patrolling, we would increase our eyes and ears on the water in the same way they've been doing it on the land."

About 1,500 troops, mainly infantry and support soldiers based out of Edmonton, are currently training in winter warfare and survival skills near Yellowknife.

It's the largest Army-led exercise north of 60, and a sign of an increased political focus on a region seeing rapid growth in shipping, mining and business. Each company has several rangers attached to them, acting as local guides to help soldiers on snowmobiles avoid thin ice. They teach trapping and the building of sleds and snow shelters.

Their old high-frequency radios operate more reliably than the satellite-based or encrypted high-tech communication systems trucked in by regular troops. And everything they need to survive in the woods fits on their sled.
More on link


----------



## daftandbarmy (20 Feb 2012)

Ranger OMLT anyone?  Thin Red Line indeed....


----------



## Colin Parkinson (20 Feb 2012)

I was just thinking the other day while sitting on the “throne”. Maybe it’s time to create a full time standing patrol of Rangers in the far North. The idea being to be able to operate more closely with the military and to provide a more robust presence in the North. Let them train with more modern equipment including better communication equipment and heavier weapons. They can then mix the training and experience from both the Rangers and the regular military to provide information that can be used to better arctic training for the army. But one of their main tasks will be to back up regular Ranger patrols and be a QRF for the North. They will also be in a better position to support SF operations as required. 
Side benefits is that it gives the regular rangers a chance to move up the organization and  to provide full time careers and the ability to retain and pass on knowledge.

As for boats, I think 2 naval reserve units should be started,  one in the Western Arctic and one in the East. Give 40-50’ vessels to operate in the summer months along with some smaller vessels as well.


----------



## dogger1936 (20 Feb 2012)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I was just thinking the other day while sitting on the “throne”. Maybe it’s time to create a full time standing patrol of Rangers in the far North. The idea being to be able to operate more closely with the military and to provide a more robust presence in the North. Let them train with more modern equipment including better communication equipment and heavier weapons. They can then mix the training and experience from both the Rangers and the regular military to provide information that can be used to better arctic training for the army. But one of their main tasks will be to back up regular Ranger patrols and be a QRF for the North. They will also be in a better position to support SF operations as required.
> Side benefits is that it gives the regular rangers a chance to move up the organization and  to provide full time careers and the ability to retain and pass on knowledge.
> 
> As for boats, I think 2 naval reserve units should be started,  one in the Western Arctic and one in the East. Give 40-50’ vessels to operate in the summer months along with some smaller vessels as well.



Question would be is the will of the people there to join a full time career. Inuit have a different idea of working and service to country due to a wonderful culture. I think if we start getting into AWOL etc of a full time career with the ranger group we will run into huge problems and degrade the excellent working relationship we currently have.

My father was manager at a hudson bay company in Northern Quebec. He would hire a couple workers who would show up and work excellent for two or three days until they could afford what they required (new gun etc) then not show up for work anymore. It isn't laziness or lack of commitment; its a cultural difference we must be aware of and embrace.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (20 Feb 2012)

Good points that I did not consider.


----------



## Kirkhill (20 Feb 2012)

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> .... workers who would show up and work excellent for two or three days until they could afford what they required (new gun etc) then not show up for work anymore. ....



I believe that state of affairs is often described as FREEDOM...

If they are volunteering in service to their local community is their commitment any less than that of a full-time employee?  I'd see the comparison as being a southern volunteer fire department or perhaps the Coast Guard Auxilliary on the coasts.

In Britain we had the Royal National Lifeboat Institution that supplied lifeboats all along the coasts and manned them with local fishermen and sailors.  

Perhaps the Rangers should be the ones issued with the Bv206s and (dare I say it?) the CBH-90s?


----------



## dogger1936 (21 Feb 2012)

Kirkhill said:
			
		

> I believe that state of affairs is often described as FREEDOM...
> 
> If they are volunteering in service to their local community is their commitment any less than that of a full-time employee?  I'd see the comparison as being a southern volunteer fire department or perhaps the Coast Guard Auxilliary on the coasts.
> 
> ...



No not at all. Their commitment vs what our southern military work style will not match 24/7 365; that's the main point I wanted to voice. Just a food for thought from my observations/ life experience. As I said earlier: . "It isn't laziness or lack of commitment; its a cultural difference we must be aware of and embrace."

As for the BV 206. I'm certain it would be more cost efficient as well as using an existing skill set using skidoo (skill driving as well as logistic support for parts).


----------



## daftandbarmy (25 Feb 2012)

How about an Arctic Katimavik/SYEP type operation with Inuit trainers and CF/Katimavik mentors? 

Call it the Arctic OMLT or something and target high school grads on their gap year before starting college/ university.

This could get our kids up there to build some character, life experience and appreciation for an amazing people while providing boots (or mukluks) on the ground, and a boost to the morale and purpose of Inuit communities across the north.


----------



## dogger1936 (28 Feb 2012)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> How about an Arctic Katimavik/SYEP type operation with Inuit trainers and CF/Katimavik mentors?
> 
> Call it the Arctic OMLT or something and target high school grads on their gap year before starting college/ university.
> 
> This could get our kids up there to build some character, life experience and appreciation for an amazing people while providing boots (or mukluks) on the ground, and a boost to the morale and purpose of Inuit communities across the north.



Katimavik on patrol. Not a good idea IMHO. Who provides for them when they break legs? Do they just become DND employees? What happens if things (I know it's a stretch) turns south and Vlad comes over the north bayonets one of them? And what role could a civilian 17-21 provide to the spectrum?

Current members posted to the HQ's already fill the role on the ground to be a liaison between the reg force and the rangers. I think this method is most likely the best way to "marry" both elements. 

In my opinion when we are in the north the rangers are our OMLT. They teach and advise us along OUR missions and provide knowledge to us.


----------



## GK .Dundas (1 Mar 2012)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> How about an Arctic Katimavik/SYEP type operation with Inuit trainers and CF/Katimavik mentors?
> 
> Call it the Arctic OMLT or something and target high school grads on their gap year before starting college/ university.
> 
> This could get our kids up there to build some character, life experience and appreciation for an amazing people while providing boots (or mukluks) on the ground, and a boost to the morale and purpose of Inuit communities across the north.


If this happens I give it about two weeks before the usual suspects start screaming ""CHILD SOLDIERS"[glow=red,2,300][glow=red,2,300][/glow][/glow]!


----------



## Colin Parkinson (1 Mar 2012)

Because Canada has never fought wars with 17-21 year olds, right....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_George_Barker

http://www.achart.ca/articles/publications/cdn_boy_soldiers.htm


----------



## Danjanou (1 Mar 2012)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Because Canada has never fought wars with 17-21 year olds, right....
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_George_Barker
> 
> http://www.achart.ca/articles/publications/cdn_boy_soldiers.htm



and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Ricketts


----------



## dogger1936 (2 Mar 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Ricketts



Look at the mere restrictions in our army cadet program. everything is up to prevent the child soldiers image. 

Civilans into the mix would be an administration nigtmare/optics


----------

